# Ich? What should I do?



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Boy, I am having bad luck lately!

I got 5 more neon tetras to go with my school 2 days ago, and 2 were dead when I got home. I figured the kid just hit them with the net or something. Now one has white spots I guess are ich. (Pic below) I have never had ICH before. So, I have to assume it came on the new neons.

Should I remove him from the tank now and treat him in a hostpital tank? or just go ahead and treat my whole tank?

I have read of treating ICH by raising the water temp and using aquarium salt. is this the best way?

Thanks.

Tank:
75 Gallon Tank
PH 7
KH 4
Ammonia 0
Nitrates 30ppm

Fish:
2 blue rams
1 gold ram
1 clown loach
2 botia striatas
4 gold dojos
4 corys
13 neon tetras


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

That definitely looks like ich... First off I would treat the whole tank, and I would start by getting the temp slowly up to just over 80 degrees and I would read this article: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diseases/20345-great-ich-guide.html

I just got over my bout with a bad case of ich by using some of those methods. I chose not to use medication based on the dangers of it.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the method I used and it worked extremely well, the tank I had a problem with has 4 Cardinal Tetras, a clown pleco, 2 albino corys, a skunk cory, and german blue ram. My tetra's had no trouble dealing with the environment change... 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html


----------



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks! The spots went away, and I have not seen any more on anything. that fish didn't even die, he's still fine 4 days later.

I did turn up the temp just to be safe though.

Thanks again!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

bump the temp and add aquarium salt. it should cure itself. i wouldnt suggest any kind of meds unless its really bad. and even thien, i personally prefer to stay away from chemicals.


----------

